# Piano Players



## José Herring (Apr 2, 2019)

Any really good piano players out there that can recommend me the most realistic digital piano. Yes it will double as a controller as well but only to send midi. Mostly, I need to get better piano playing skills so looking for a digital piano that most closely feels like a real piano.


----------



## jneebz (Apr 2, 2019)

If it's just about the feel/keybed, I think you'll find a very subjective response here. Best thing is to get your hands on a few, IMHO.

That being said, I've found Yamaha to rise above most brands for both feel and durability.

[EDIT: Full disclosure, I'm not a concert pianist or anything...mostly pop. But I've had my hands a lot of keyboards over the years.]


----------



## José Herring (Apr 2, 2019)

Which yamaha would you suggest? From price is no object to bargain bang for the buck models.


----------



## Michael Antrum (Apr 2, 2019)

I like the Roland RD2000 action the best - though I use a Nord as my main keyboard (as I'm not always playing piano sounds.)

I have also heard very good things about Kawai keybed actions too, though they are a little more difficult to find in a showroom.

However, you should definitely not take anyone else's word for it - it's such a personal thing.


----------



## prodigalson (Apr 2, 2019)

Ive been using the Kawai VPC1 and I love it. It's only a controller and has no mod wheel or anytHING but for feel and touch it's the best out there. (IMO)

It also comes pre loaded with custom velocity curves designed specifically for certain developers and libraries. Pianoteq, Galaxy, Alicias Keys and some others.


----------



## Thomas A Booker (Apr 2, 2019)

The Yamaha DGX series is pretty good bang for the buck - the weighted keys feel pretty decent imo.


----------



## José Herring (Apr 2, 2019)

I've had my hands on a lot. I just am not a good player so I can't really judge what is good or not in this area. For real pianos I tend to dig the Steinway baby grand and Boisendofer and Yamaha C5 but I can't tell if it is the sound I get or the "feel" that I like. So taking away the sound factor in the digital domain, I'm just looking for something that feels as close as possible to a real piano so that when I go to a real piano I don't have to relearn everything that I practiced at home on the digital piano. 

Thanks for the suggestions so far.


----------



## richard kurek (Apr 2, 2019)

josejherring said:


> Any really good piano players out there that can recommend me the most realistic digital piano. Yes it will double as a controller as well but only to send midi. Mostly, I need to get better piano playing skills so looking for a digital piano that most closely feels like a real piano.


i had a few ,the one that i'm very happy with is the Kawai mp11 , now replaced with the Kawai mp 11 se , keyboard is close to the real deal , my Kawai vpc1 is right , the mp11se has optic controlled pedals , its heavy , can be used as controller ,on board sounds are basic , if i had to start from the beginning it would be Kawai mp11se


----------



## jneebz (Apr 2, 2019)

josejherring said:


> Which yamaha would you suggest? From price is no object to bargain bang for the buck models.


High-End: CP series (I have not played the newest *CP88*...supposed to be amazing keybed)
Best Bang for the Buck (for how you say you'll use it): Probably *P125*.


----------



## José Herring (Apr 2, 2019)

I did a forum search before I posted and found a member here playing a digital piano. Unlike many videos of players playing digital pianos this one had a really natural look to the hands and seemed refined and unforced. 

Is this the Kawai pm11? Looks similar.

Whoops forgot to post the link:


----------



## Arbee (Apr 2, 2019)

josejherring said:


> Any really good piano players out there that can recommend me the most realistic digital piano. Yes it will double as a controller as well but only to send midi. Mostly, I need to get better piano playing skills so looking for a digital piano that most closely feels like a real piano.


Kawai gets the closest to the real thing for me (compared with Yamaha and Roland anyway).


----------



## richard kurek (Apr 2, 2019)

josejherring said:


> I did a forum search before I posted and found a member here playing a digital piano. Unlike many videos of players playing digital pianos this one had a really natural look to the hands and seemed refined and unforced.
> 
> Is this the Kawai pm11? Looks similar.
> 
> Whoops forgot to post the link:



this is the one i have its the MP11 , its been replaced with the newer MP11SE has an additional grand sample the Shigeru


----------



## WaveRider (Apr 2, 2019)

The Roland RD64 (they also make an 88 key version) has excellent action and works great with piano/keyboard VIs. There's a reason Spectrasonics used these keyboards to showcase Keyscape.


----------



## al_net77 (Apr 2, 2019)

I feel fine with Casio GP500. Horrible sounds but great controller. It does support hi-res Midi, continuous pedal and does have a "mechanical" feeling (there is a physical hammer moving).
I think now you could get it at 1.500€ used. Maybe GP300 (same action) could be lower.


----------



## Michael Antrum (Apr 4, 2019)

I think I'm in love, and I haven't even met the girl......

https://www.nordkeyboards.com/products/nord-grand


----------



## jonnybutter (Apr 4, 2019)

There are several good choices out there, but I went with the Kawai VPC 1. It's not really portable and it's just a controller, but it has a superb keyboard. As others have said, it's a matter of taste, so try several. But the Kawai won out for me and I'm *very* happy with it.


----------



## Tjur (Apr 4, 2019)

About a year ago, I went to an equipment shop just to kill some time, without any intention or need to buy anything whatsoever. I played the Roland RD2000 and HAD TO buy it straight away just for its superb action. Quite an expensive time killer that was, but I've never looked back. Since then, I've played keys more than ever, ever before. Accordingly, my rather limited piano playing skills have increased a lot. 
I'm by no means saying that the RD2000 is the best option out there, or that it's the right option for you. What I'm saying from own experience is that it's extremly important to have an action and feel that makes you want to play as much as you can and that inspires you! I've been enjoying playing the piano so much since the purchase, that I'm really considering to buy a "real thing" baby grand to have at home. And I've never been a piano man really, I'm a guitarist.


----------



## BGvanRens (Apr 4, 2019)

Another vote for anything Kawai, I had the MP8 MKII, sold it eventually. I also tried later models, like the MP11 which were even better.


----------



## Sean (Apr 5, 2019)

I'm no expert but the Roland FP-30 is a really solid beginner piano with fully individually weighted keys for only about $700.


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Apr 5, 2019)

Kawai mp7 or mp11 is what I am happy with.
Together with pianoteq a good combo.

For midi cc the modwheel is fairly ok as well


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Apr 6, 2019)

For years of gigging, I used a Yamaha P-85. It is lightweight and has a nice weighted keyboard action.

When I built my studio, I first got an Akai MPK-88 with weighted keys and hundreds of dials, pads, faders. But I didn't like the action on the keys (didn't feel natural when playing), so I eventually replaced it with a P-85 - no dials, no faders, not even a modwheel. 

You might want to go to a music store and just plunk around with some different models and see what feels good under your fingers. Keyboard action is a very personal thing - I've known guys who are super loyal to Roland, but their keybed just doesn't feel right to me. I have been a Yamaha guy since day 1 (probably because that's what I learned on).


----------



## Ashermusic (Apr 8, 2019)

josejherring said:


> Any really good piano players out there that can recommend me the most realistic digital piano. Yes it will double as a controller as well but only to send midi. Mostly, I need to get better piano playing skills so looking for a digital piano that most closely feels like a real piano.



I play this:
http://www.dexibell.com/prodotto/vivo-s7/?lang=en

But they recently introduced a newer model. 
http://www.dexibell.com/prodotto/vivo-s7-pro/?lang=en


----------

